# LAX Group Meetups



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

I have had a hard time finding a support group in LA. I am willing to host monthly meetings in the recreation room at my apartments (near LAX). Please email me if interested. Or if you know of any please let me know!!!

Note: I am not at all qualified to run a support group so please feel free to offer any advice or if someone else is they can?... But at the end of the day we can share advice from our own experiences, what does and doesn't work, recipes, recourses, and just support each other. It is comforting to know you are not alone in this new journey.

Subject: IBS Support Group

[email protected]


----------

